# Range Report S&W M&P Pro 9mm



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I went up to the range yesterday to fire my new S&W. I took a box of Blazer 115 gr FMJ.

Well it didnt go well. A few fail to eject, stove pipes and even though last round would fire and eject ok the slide did not travel far enough to lock open.
So I loaded up some American Eagle 115gr FMJ and every round fired, fed, ejected and on the last round the slide always locked in the open position as
it should.
Sooooooo today I took up another box of Blazer to see how it ran.
Well, it operated just fine. Same as the American Eagle. 
I know the pistol is new and may be a bit tight but I believe I got a bad batch of Blazer. 
I will save that bad batch. I am thinking of getting a Shield as well and I will try that bad batch on the Shield to see how it operates.

As far as the pistol goes, I have a long way to go to get as good as I am with my 22 Victory. The Victory is much heaver than the Pro but I am much better with the 22 than the 9 at this time.

Bob


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've found the Blazer to be rather weak in pressure. When I shot some in my Glock 40, it always functioned but the brass sorta dribbled out of the ejection port. That load is also inconsistent; some cases would eject normally & some would barely make it out.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Follow up.

I am on my 2nd box of Blazer and they are working perfectly. No failures. 

So far, I have put just over 100 rounds through the pistol.

Maybe it was the ammo or maybe the action needed to break in?

Anyway, either American Eagle or Blazer 115 FMJ is working great.

And I am getting a bit more consistent with my results. Not up to my SW 22 but better.

Bob


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I have never had good luck with Blazer ammo. Some do but I don't use it! jmho


----------

